# IBS-C Caused or worsened by Hemorrhoids



## berkleyc (Jul 4, 2013)

I had a hemorrhoid banding procedure a couple weeks ago as part of my search on what is causing or triggering the IBS C symptoms and causing narrow stools.

It all started for me a year ago with a severe case of hemorrhoids and constipation so I wanted to see if the banding would help the symptoms since they are internal hems and i really feel no pain from them on a regular basis.

I have noticed in the last week that the thickness of the stool is getting back to what it used to be. I still take Miralax on a daily basis but I am starting to move towards just taking a stool softener and Magnesium Citrate for maintenance and hopefully the hemorrhoid banding has helped. I am not sure if it was just causing a blockage or was a culprit for the spasms in the anal canal area that cause the thin stools.

The doctor however mentioned that she sees also tiny lacerations or cuts in that area and she thinks it is caused by irritating foods like spicy, citrics and specially coffee.

I will try to cut down on those and see if the small fissures heal since they also will cause spasms in the anal canal and cause the constipation and thin stools.

I am excited to see a little improvement after doing all kinds of tests ( anal manometry, defecography, abdominal ct scan, colonoscopy, barium swallow, )

I thank someone that posted here before saying that his IBS-C dissapeared after he took care of his internal hemorrhoids. Not sure if it will heal mine but certainly has helped much more than all the other expensive tests that expose you to radiation and are inconclusive.


----------



## Aidara (May 9, 2014)

Hi Berckleyc, I have exactly the same problems as you had - haemorrhoids and anal fissure. I am also having thin stools and they are very narrow. I've been also thinking that fissure and haemorrhoids are making my constipation worse, but none of my doctors (including colorectal surgeon) confirmed that. So, I am suffering from very bad pain most of the days and I don't see much of point having a surgery as I can't keep my constipation under control. How did you make that decision that it's time to have a surgery? I am also scared to death about the complications. What about the pain and recovery time? Can't believe two people on this board found relieve after having there haemorrhoids removed.


----------



## berkleyc (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Aidara

The hemorrhoid banding procedure is an outpatient procedure. It is painless and basically a rubber-band is placed on the internal hem and it basically squeezes it until it falls off a week later. Since it was internal, i did not feel any pain and did notice blood a week later when it fell off.

Since then, my stools have been thicker and I believe that was part of the problem. I was getting also anal spasms and they seem to be gone as well. The only thing that still worries me is regarding the mini fissures the doctor noticed since she said that those can also cause spasms and the spasms cause the narrow stool.

I will try to stay off the usual culprits: coffee, spicy food, citrics to see if that goes away.

This colorectal doctor that did the banding also said she didn't think that the banding would improve my problem and said that my internal hem was not super large, however i did notice the difference.

I also have some biofeedback sessions scheduled in the center for gastro-neurology and i figure that can only help. I hope that in a few weeks I am able to stop the Miralax and perhaps just stick to Magnesium or stool softener and slowly go back to where I was before.

The thin stools really terrified me because I thought my problem was some sort of obstruction or intestinal redundance that was causing this and that could be getting worse. The doctor said it was highly unlikely and that stool thickness is usually defined by the anal canal.

I have done some pelvic floor excercises occassionally and after that seemed that the thickness of the stool also improved but not as much as it has after the hemorrhoid banding.


----------



## Aidara (May 9, 2014)

I am seriously considering this surgery, but I decided to have my pelvic floor muscles checked before I go for surgery. I am sure that haemorrhoids contributes to my symptoms. I wish you an easy recovery and hopefully soon you will be pain and laxatives free. Good luck!


----------



## Sarahjane1985 (Jun 4, 2015)

Sorry for jumping in on this chat.

I have haemorrhoids. They aren't internal but cause me regular pain. I need to get them sorted but they are not internal. How do they treat them if they are external? I sit at a desk all day in work and worry about speaking with my male boss if I have to have time off. But hearing how they don't hurt would this mean I can have it done as an out patient and not have to discuss with anyone in a day off work?

I constantly feel fed up and fat so when this flares up it just adds to the problem. Any help or advice would be fantastic.


----------

